# New 24" iMac Photo



## Qion (Aug 1, 2007)

Found this on Gizmodo. If nothing else, it's intriguing. 







And obviously, there's not much room for an optical drive or a standard hard drive. I like the idea, however.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 1, 2007)

nice, reminds kind of an exit sign i've seen before.
BTW the menubar is on the wrong side.....


----------



## gbw (Aug 1, 2007)

The screen may be correct - the image shows the front - the propeller (user cooling fan) is spinning so fast it can't be seen. The screen is tilted down to reduce glare and blow all of the papers off the desk.


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of a Sony VAIO VGC-LS25E... (glass frame and glass keyboard option) 






And yeah, the menubar is on the wrong side if you were viewing it from the front... unless this special glass display flips the image horizontally when viewed from the back!


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it would look better with a better stand, that one is kind of hidious, also the screen is opaque, so it would drive nuts seeing the screen and whats behind it.
but how would it know which side your  on.....


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I've seen this somewhere else before along with half a dozen other Macs gone to some wild imagination


This is the artist here

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/index.php?image_id=1248178&member


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmm. After reading what the artist said, the title of this thread should be "New 30" iMac Photo". 

Talented guy, anyway. I just wonder if we have the technology to make a screen function that way...


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 2, 2007)

heheh, well while on the Topic, here's some more Apple Styles

http://www.apple-style.com/laboratory/pictures.html


----------



## ScottW (Aug 2, 2007)

The other day I saw one of those HP all in one, touch screen systems that have been recently advertised in many magazines, dont' know the model, don't really care. Anyhow, it was pretty neat, just walking up and being up to touch the screen to pull up a website or email and maybe even play a light hearted game.

I could see Apple doing something like that. Having the iPhone I was "at home" on the touch screen - so it was pretty neat. But, as a work computer or my primary workstation I would not use the tocuh screen that much, I don't think... but one in the kitchen or family room for the kids/wife might be good.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 2, 2007)

sirstaunch said:


> heheh, well while on the Topic, here's some more Apple Styles
> 
> http://www.apple-style.com/laboratory/pictures.html



some are kind of cool, but some are just ugly. I like the iPod shuffle one, were they have an LED Panel to show what songs your listening to, I've seen other MP3 players like that, and I think it would be good if Apple did that.


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 4, 2007)

ScottW said:


> The other day I saw one of those HP all in one, touch screen systems that have been recently advertised in many magazines, dont' know the model, don't really care. Anyhow, it was pretty neat, just walking up and being up to touch the screen to pull up a website or email and maybe even play a light hearted game.
> 
> I could see Apple doing something like that. Having the iPhone I was "at home" on the touch screen - so it was pretty neat. But, as a work computer or my primary workstation I would not use the tocuh screen that much, I don't think... but one in the kitchen or family room for the kids/wife might be good.



You probably already seen this, as I'm sure it's been posted on this Forum before. But it was the beginning of touch screen which they used OS X with.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89sz8ExZndc

I wouldn't even go near this neither

http://www.microsoft.com/surface/


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 4, 2007)

sirstaunch said:


> You probably already seen this, as I'm sure it's been posted on this Forum before. But it was the beginning of touch screen which they used OS X with.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89sz8ExZndc
> 
> ...



yah, I saw that about a year ago and that was soooo cool, when I saw th Microsoft Surface come out, I thought they stole it from them.


----------



## rubaiyat (Aug 12, 2007)

Takes the transparent look of Leopard to its logical conclusion.

Now when you see yourself reflected in the iMac glass screen it'll be that much more fun to work out what is you, the screen or the wall at the far side of the room!


----------

